# Scales??



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I dont know if this really belongs to Diseases or not.
But ive noticed my P has a Scale here and there sticking up. is this harmfull? could he get an infection?
its like a single stray scale here and there


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranhas have unusual scales, but I think this is normal for piranhas


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

One of my RB had that prob, his scale was sticking up because of an injury from scratching against a rock. Can you show pix of your P and the scale?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

If it is a wound then you should notice it heal rather quickly


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

well it aint a wound, just a stray scale sticking up. but i didnt notice it there this morning, maybe it was just a pice of junk in the water


----------

